# Medication costs, prescriptions



## Andreww (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,
all being well I am looking at moving to Gran Canaria just after Easter with my wife and 2 children. I have been researching just about everything I can on how to move and what I need to do when we get there etc. I have a lot of my answers, some things I'm just going to have to figure out when I get there (i plan another scouting trip over in Feb), but one major thing I need to know before we go and haven't got a definitive answer, so would really like some help:
My wife has medication to control epilepsy which she takes every day, is it going to be easy to get this medication in Gran Canaria (she has specific type and brand of pills), and will it be expensive?
Obviously it's free in the UK and readily available, but I need to be sure it is available when we move and how much it will cost us. When we move I will be self employed and will support my family, pay my taxes, become residents, etc.
Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andreww said:


> Hi,
> all being well I am looking at moving to Gran Canaria just after Easter with my wife and 2 children. I have been researching just about everything I can on how to move and what I need to do when we get there etc. I have a lot of my answers, some things I'm just going to have to figure out when I get there (i plan another scouting trip over in Feb), but one major thing I need to know before we go and haven't got a definitive answer, so would really like some help:
> My wife has medication to control epilepsy which she takes every day, is it going to be easy to get this medication in Gran Canaria (she has specific type and brand of pills), and will it be expensive?
> Obviously it's free in the UK and readily available, but I need to be sure it is available when we move and how much it will cost us. When we move I will be self employed and will support my family, pay my taxes, become residents, etc.
> Thank you in advance for any help.


hi :welcome:

as the law stands atm, if you are paying your tax & self-employed NI _autónomo_, then you & your family will be entitled to full access to the health service, which includes subsidised but not always free, prescriptions - for instance I understand that while insulin is free for diabetics, the testing kits aren't

also, these things vary from region to region

as far as a specific brand of medication for your wife's epilepsy is concerned, only tha local farmacia & doctor would be able to answer definitively


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> hi :welcome:
> 
> as the law stands atm, if you are paying your tax & self-employed NI _autónomo_, then you & your family will be entitled to full access to the health service, which includes subsidised but not always free, prescriptions - for instance I understand that while insulin is free for diabetics, the testing kits aren't
> 
> ...


Yes, I think that every area is different. I am diabetic and pay 2e for 5 insulin pens which would normally cost 76e, so quite a saving. All my other meds are very cheap too ie: Simvastatin, Ramipril, Metformin, Glicazide are all just over 1e each.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It will almost certainly be available but it might be called something else. If you google the name of the drug (the actual name, not the brand name) plus the word "España" you can find out what the brand name is here.


----------



## Andreww (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. 
The drugs do appear to be available, certainly on the mainland so I presume would also be in Gran Canaria, I think one of them is a subsidised drug (at least it was in 2005 when it was released, may have changed now) and my biggest worry was how much are meds subsidised by as they can be very expensive, but going by the insulin example above that does reassure me a little. There is a british GP on the island and I'll probably book an apointment to see him on my next trip out there, just thought I'd ask on here for any free advice first 

Could I please clarify, if I'm paying my NI (autónomo) but my wife is not working (she works harder than me looking after the children), would my contributions cover my wife aswell or does she need to be working herself to have use of the spanish health system?
Thank you!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Andreww said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> The drugs do appear to be available, certainly on the mainland so I presume would also be in Gran Canaria, I think one of them is a subsidised drug (at least it was in 2005 when it was released, may have changed now) and my biggest worry was how much are meds subsidised by as they can be very expensive, but going by the insulin example above that does reassure me a little. There is a british GP on the island and I'll probably book an apointment to see him on my next trip out there, just thought I'd ask on here for any free advice first
> 
> Could I please clarify, if I'm paying my NI (autónomo) but my wife is not working (she works harder than me looking after the children), would my contributions cover my wife aswell or does she need to be working herself to have use of the spanish health system?
> Thank you!


If you are contributing, it will cover your wife and children as they are classified as dependents.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andreww said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> The drugs do appear to be available, certainly on the mainland so I presume would also be in Gran Canaria, I think one of them is a subsidised drug (at least it was in 2005 when it was released, may have changed now) and my biggest worry was how much are meds subsidised by as they can be very expensive, but going by the insulin example above that does reassure me a little. There is a british GP on the island and I'll probably book an apointment to see him on my next trip out there, just thought I'd ask on here for any free advice first
> 
> Could I please clarify, if I'm paying my NI (autónomo) but my wife is not working (she works harder than me looking after the children), would my contributions cover my wife aswell or does she need to be working herself to have use of the spanish health system?
> Thank you!


it's unlikely that a British GP would be linked into the state health system - so if you were to register with him he could only write private prescriptions & you'd need to pay full price 

also I believe they can't necessarily prescribe all available medications

I know that's probably not your intention, but I thought I'd mention it


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to take medication to prevent kidney infections on a fairly regular basis. I was prescribed a very specific medication in the UK, in tablet form.
However, the only form of that particular medication available here is in powder form only. I used to mix it myself as required, but it was a little hit and miss.
My doctor here suggested I try another medication (not available in the UK) in tablet form, and luckily it does the trick.
This does often seem to be the case. The medication may be available, but not in the same form.


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

After previous heart problems I was on 75mg/day Aspirin in UK. Our doc here in Andalucia says lowest is 150mg and in capsule form. I don't like doubling the dose (don't want the blood that thin!) so I buy 75mg tabs in UK when I'm there and bring them back.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

rafiki said:


> After previous heart problems I was on 75mg/day Aspirin in UK. Our doc here in Andalucia says lowest is 150mg and in capsule form. I don't like doubling the dose (don't want the blood that thin!) so I buy 75mg tabs in UK when I'm there and bring them back.


I just take 1 x 200mg every morning, saves faffing about.


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

Trubrit said:


> I just take 1 x 200mg every morning, saves faffing about.


200mg! You must be a right bleeder when you cut yourself!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

It helps to stave off the effects of eating far too many packets of pork scratchings.


----------



## rafiki (Sep 4, 2011)

Trubrit said:


> It helps to stave off the effects of eating far too many packets of pork scratchings.


----------

